
Joe Rogan moving podcast to Spotify, becoming an exclusive - shadowtree
https://twitter.com/joerogan/status/1262812859983151104
======
mariocesar
The announcement video
[https://www.instagram.com/p/CAYSqQLFP_l/](https://www.instagram.com/p/CAYSqQLFP_l/)

